# Choice Gear: Apple iPad2 Launches During Busy News Week



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While we were on the ground in Geneva this week for the annual motor show we weren't overly surprised to see the Apple iPad integrated into futuristic car concepts like the back seat of the Audi A3 Concept or the front seat of the Volkswagen Bulli. Just how to integrate Apple's tablet and others like it has been much on the minds of the forward thinkers in the electronics labs at Audi and its parent the Volkswagen Group. However, one thing that did surprise us this week was the launch of the much-improved iPad 2. No, it wasn't at Geneva, which honestly would have been pretty cool for it to be featured at the same time in a concept, but it was dropped into the same busy news cycle as the Geneva Motor Show and thus, this, our late publishing of a story on the subject.

Of course any new iPad is going to be met with much interest in these pages. New features like thinner body, camera, video camera, improved graphics and slick new cover are just a few reasons we're impressed. However, we think the most ground-breaking feature of the new iPad 2 as it relates to Audi and car manufacturers like it is the new Video Mirroring function that allows you to view exactly what you're doing on your iPad on an HD TV screen.... or the screen in your Audi. If you've spent any time in the back of a new A8 with multimedia packages then you might guess where we're going with this.

Anyway, check out more on the iPad 2 via the Apple website linked below.

* Full Story *


----------

